# Hallo Sage ich auch mal



## Koimicha (18. Jan. 2009)

Hallo 
Ich bin der Micha 45J und wohne in Mittelfranken Kreis Roth.
Habe mit Koi angefangen 08 im Mai und gleich mal die ersten Fehler gemacht.
zb.zu Kleiner Teich 1,5m³ gleich 6 Koi gekauft und zu den anderen rein,dann hat es nicht lange gedauert das ich mir eine Krankheit eingefangen habe,und schon hatte ich die Schnauze voll.
Aber dank meines Händler habe ich von den 6 zum Glück 4 durch bekommen.
was nun also 1000l Behälter die 4 rein und angefangen zu buddeln das war ende Juni.
So jetzt ein paar Bilder.
Der Teich hat 19m³ 
Bin selber zufrieden das ich alles rausgeholt habe was
bei mir ging hätte ja noch 3m tief gehen können aber warum 2m reichen ,was bei meinen Lehmboden schon richtig hart war.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

:willkommen Micha  Schön das du her gefunden hast 

Schönes Becken hast du da  Ich denke deine Anfangsfehler haben wohl die meisten gemacht 

Viel Spaß hier bei den Teich - :crazy


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

hallo micha,

auch von mir ein
 :willkommen

bei den teich-verückten  , und auch dazu noch aus franken


----------



## Koimicha (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

So 
Hier mal meine kleinen .
Gruß Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hi Micha,
der Goromo und der Goschiki sind schon sehr Hübsch 

Einen Goschiki haben wir ja auch, mal sehen wie er sich entwickelt


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Micha,
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von den Namen die Uwe da für Deine Fische gefunden hat,aber der auf dem letzten Bild sieht Hammergeilaus.
Und in ihrem neuen Koiteich werden die bestimmt richtig gut wachsen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Goromo 







Goschiki (gesprochen Goschki)






Und wirklich Wunderschön


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Danke Uwe,
genau den Goschiki meinte ich

Will so einen als Goldi!


----------



## Koimicha (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Mal ein Kurzes Update.
Aber noch immer nicht fertig ist eben so wenn man nur 2 tage die Woche zu Hause ist.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Dodi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Micha,

sieht doch schon toll aus, trotzdem Du nicht soviel Zeit hast, ist doch schon ein ordentliches Stück geschafft! 
Dieses Jahr wirst Du bestimmt alles fertig bekommen. 

Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## Koimicha (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Dodi
Ich werde dieses Jahr noch den Zaun fertig machen dann noch den Trommler,da ich meine jetzigen Filter rausschmeiße (Eigenbau Sifi Patronenfilter )und total umbauen werde da mein Händler leider in Filtertechnik nicht drauf hat, leider wieder Geld für nicht bezahlt aber was sollst ich baue eben keine 3 Teiche(Platz ist ausgeschöpft) dafür aber 2 mal den Filter.
Wenn ich das bis zum Sommer schaffe kommt die Winterabdeckung dran,die mache ich aus 16mm Doppelstegplatten mit k wert (U) 2.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Dodi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Micha,

kaufst Du den Trommler oder machst Du das in Eigenbau?

Dann noch viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Umbauten!


----------



## Koimicha (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo Dodi
Den werde ich selber bauen das kommt mir Billiger,angefangen habe ich auch schon mal.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Servus Micha

Dein Einstand ist Dir mit diesem Bild gelungen 

 

Servus Tierfreund

Herzlich Willkommen

Freue mich schon mehr von deinen "Bastelein" und dem Teich zu sehen


----------



## Koimicha (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo Sage ich auch mal*

Hallo
Hier noch mal 2 Bilder von meiner Winterabdeckung ,die hat mir eine Überwinterung gebracht 
von 5 bis 6 grad,damit kann man zufrieden sein,
Meine 2 kW Heizung ist nicht zum einsatz gekommen.
Das Tauwasser ist nicht in den Teich gekommen da ich ,wo das Gefälle zusammenkommt
unterhalb ein 160er Rohr was ich aufgeschnitten habe befestigt habe so konnte ich das Wasser nach draußen bringen.
Gruß Micha


----------

